# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам профессиональную видеокамеру Sony DCR-VX2100E

## beytuti

Продам профессиональную видеокамеру Sony DCR-VX2100E в отличном рабочем состоянии с полным комплектом принадлежностей, документами и упаковочной коробкой. В подарок сумка, аккумулятор большой емкости 6600 mAh (NP-F970/960), новая чистящая кассета SONY DVM-4CLD, защитный ультрафиолетовый фильтр HOYA HMS SUPER UV(0) и четыре видеокассеты MiniDV.

Характеристики:

По направлению: профессиональная
Тип носителя: Mini-DV (касcета)
Тип матрицы: CCD
Количество матриц: 3 шт
Размер матрицы: 1/3"
Фокусное расстояние (экв. 35 мм): 43.2 — 518.4 мм
Светосила: f/1.6 — f/2.4
Оптическое увеличение: 12 х
Цифровое увеличение: 48 х
Стабилизация изображения: оптическая
Диаметр фильтра: 58 мм
Ручная фокусировка
Минимальное освещение: 1 люкс
Ночная съемка
Выдержка6 1/3 — 1/10000 с
Запись звука: PCM 16 бит 48 кГц / 12 бит 32 кГц /
Диагональ дисплея: 2.5 "
Разрешение дисплея: 211 тыс. пикс
Наличие видоискателя
Горячий башмак
Встроенный динамик
Поддержка карт памяти: MS, MS Duo
Разъемы: S-Video
IEEE 1394
AV-выход
XLR вход микрофона
Выход на наушники
Размеры (ШхВхГ): 120х159х393 мм
Вес:	1500 г

450у.е.

----------


## Кемелен

Самое ценное в ней это блок питания ))

----------


## beytuti

> Самое ценное в ней это блок питания ))


 плюс профессиональная оптика, наличие трёх матриц (1/3"), оптическая стабилизация изображения и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## daraf

тема мы эту будем видеть и в 2030году,,,,,,если бейтутя не выкинет на мусор и гордо напишет что продал)))

зы а по теме такую можно взять в такой комплектации от 2000 до 3500гр(дебилов которые ставят ценики 5000-10000 я в счет не беру),,,,,вещь можно продать , а можно ПРОДАВАТЬ!!!

----------


## beytuti

> тема мы эту будем видеть и в 2030году,,,,,,если бейтутя не выкинет на мусор и гордо напишет что продал)))
> 
> зы а по теме такую можно взять в такой комплектации от 2000 до 3500гр(дебилов которые ставят ценики 5000-10000 я в счет не беру),,,,,вещь можно продать , а можно ПРОДАВАТЬ!!!


 сказал *daraf*, третий год безуспешно продающий копеечные детали со свалки без какой-либо перспективы вплоть до 2030 года...

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2802614

----------


## daraf

> сказал *daraf*, третий год безуспешно продающий копеечные детали со свалки без какой-либо перспективы вплоть до 2030 года...
> 
> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2802614


 сори забыл закрыть ,,,,ну а если ты тормоз и не заметил что с 2016 января я тему не апаю и она на 2035 странице -то иди к доктору))))))))))

----------


## beytuti

> сори забыл закрыть ,,,,ну а если ты тормоз и не заметил что с 2016 января я тему не апаю и она на 2035 странице -то иди к доктору))))))))))


 мелко плаваешь,* daraf*, "куплю мелкую бытовую технику, нерабочие телевизоры..." - как говорила моя бабушка: бедность не порок

----------


## beytuti

up

----------


## chepel123

Здесь тоже самое только  раз в 10 дешевле

----------


## beytuti

up

----------


## beytuti

up

----------

